# Carsington Rally - weather



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Rally Goers
We are currently in the Yorkshire Dales (Hawes) and experiencing very wet and windy weather and very water logged ground.

Just wondering about the rally and whether it is likely to become a Glastonbury mud bath? Any comments from experienced ralliers?
Chris_s


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I believe they have a tractor Chris  could you please answer my pm


Jacquie


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*PM - replied*

Hi Jacquie
Have replied - but the answer is Yes we certainly intend coming.  Still have concerns about the ground but we'll try it and see! :wink: True Yorks grit. lol


----------

